# Ft.Pickens



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Camped at Ft. Pickens this weekend , figured one last trip before the road washes out, and the Reds were on FIRE. Used pinfish , about 5 to 6 inches, and just about every one we used caught a BIG bull red. Wife caught a couple as well. Used a 3oz weight above the swivel with 25lb leader about 2 ft long and a 2/0 mustad hook. Had a great time and i hope Ft.Pickens is still there next week.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

dude you are a sick human being.. wow tell me more.. how far did u cast?

also where are you hooking the pinfish ?

i gotta go watch you next time you go out


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Tide was moving out so i casted to the East and let it drift to the West. Tide was moving really fast so there was alot of casting.I threw the cast net to get the pin fish.

Scott


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Those are beast!!


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Awesome REDS!!! Fingers crossed your honey hole is still there in a week!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

i guess these are the guys that snapped my line off twice back in April while whiting fishing. felt 3 taps and my line snapped. using 12 pound test


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome Reds, you got there. Very nice catch's


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome. I used to fish right there and there'd always be an old salt catching way more and bigger redfish than anyone else. He used live blue crabs, which I thought was insane, because he'd have quite a few and use them all for bait, whereas I would have eaten them, but it was definitely the ticket to getting the 30 pound reds.


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

WOW.... awesome reds! great post


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

parrothead said:


> Tide was moving out so i casted to the East and let it drift to the West. Tide was moving really fast so there was alot of casting.I threw the cast net to get the pin fish.
> 
> Scott


i mean where do you hook the pinfish on the body? 

i have always hooked them through the mouth but i am wondering if the upper outer part of the body would be smarter to keep them alive longer. 

what you are describing reminds me of when i would use shiners and work the current freshwater fishing for monster bass during the autumn spawn. its a lot of work and give you credit


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! That looks like a blast! Great pictures and great post!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Redfish*

When I fished for these BIG! Redfish, I would pray for rough weather/water. They love it! 

A 'slide' or fishfinder rig will work real well also!

Put a 7/0 hook on it with a bait of about any kind on it and hold on! JMHO

Good catch and good pictures! C2


----------

